# Massey 245



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

We have a Massey 245 and lately it has lost some power. Can't get the RPM's clear up on the PTO. It developed a sort of knock in the engine. I'm pretty sure it's not in the bottom end. I suspect injectors. 

Has anyone else run into this ????


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Pete, does it show any smoke, have any smells etc? If you take a piece of stick like a shovel handle and put one end to the engine and one to your ear, you can use it like a stethiscope to find the knock you mentioned. If it is blowing some fuel smoke, and you can smell a dieselly smell, chances are it's injectors.

How's the oil pressure?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

parts man, thanks for the reply.

I used a piece of rebar to listen for the location of the knock like you mentioned. Everything sounded good in the bottom end and everywhere else really. That's partly why injectors came to mind. The oil pressure is OK but it does have a little extra black smoke from fuel. Oil level is OK, not to full. Looks like it might be a good winter project, like I need another one......


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

If it is an injector problem would you not be pumping fuel into the crankcase? I would keep a check on the crankcase oil level for sure. I have a 240 Massey Ferguson myself. Excellent little tractors. My neighbor was a Massey man all his life. That is all he ever owned. Guess that is where my love for the Massey came. He always said, and I agree, "There is only one thing better than a Massey Ferguson and that is two of them." Hahahaha! Yes, he actually said that. ALOT!!!!!!!!!

Damon


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked the fuel filter and pickup screen in the tank?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

All liquid levels have been checked and are OK. Filters replaced and fuel lines blown out. I didn't find anything in any of them. Fuel tank is clean also.

I'm afraid due to so many things going on around here this tractor has taken the back seat. Probably won't get to fool with it till early spring.


----------

